

George Zimmer starts an Uber-like app for tailor services - yeagel
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/01/business/dealbook/george-zimmer-starts-an-uber-for-tailors.html

======
creshal
The Silesian Weavers, now with a fancy app to be exploited?

